# anrufen über modem



## deltacon (3. September 2003)

Hi!

Hört sich vielleicht konfus an, aber ich möchte Folgendes machen und habe dazu einige offenen Fragen, bzw. weiß nicht, obs möglich ist:
ich möchte mittels PHP Skript aus dem Internet eine Variable an Linux übergeben und ein Script aufrufen, welches dann einen Anruf über das eingebaute Modem zu der Telefonnummer, die in der Variablen steckt, tätigt und anschließend eine *.wav Datei abspielt (die der User übers Telefon dann hört). 
Das Ganze ähnelt einem Anrufbeantworter (mit vgetty z.B.), allerdings ohne, dass ich angerufen werde.

Eine Idee bzgl. Variablenübergabe hätte ich: nämlich mit PHP die Variable in eine *.txt Datei schreiben und die dann mit Shell Script auslesen.

Gibts für mein Problem irgendwelche Programme, Scripten, etc, mit denen ich einen Anruf tätigen kann, sobald ein Ereignis passiert (z.B. wenn die angesprochene PHP Seite aufgerufen wird)?
Bzw. wo finde ich nähere Infos bezüglich Scriptprogrammierung unter Linux und vor allem Befehle zum Ansprechen von Modems (AT Standard)?

Außerdem wäre ich dankbar über Empfehlungen von Modems, die mit Linux kompatibel sind und über die ich *.wav Dateien direkt abspielen kann (wenns so was gibt).

Na dann, lG
Bernie


----------

